# Bulbophyllum binnendijkii



## Ditto (Nov 3, 2012)

From Borneo
A fairly rare specie seen in cultivation- Grown this for +7 years never succeeding flowering it - but finally got it made- thinks it really worth the wait except for the smell 
the plant has become fairly big with many leads so perhaps thats why its flowering now







will post more pictures as the beast stabilizes
Uri


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Superb flowering, Uri!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool: This species and virescens are among my favourites among the bulbos...


----------



## ronan (Nov 3, 2012)

so nice!!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 3, 2012)

So nice and so strange! I have not seen this one before. I would love to grow it. Great job and well worth the wait. I really like bulbos and this one is great.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 3, 2012)

This really beautiful. Would really love to grow this but the only catch is that its stinky. Not for an indoor grower like me i guess.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 3, 2012)

Also not easy to grow and becames really huge...



eggshells said:


> This really beautiful. Would really love to grow this but the only catch is that its stinky. Not for an indoor grower like me i guess.


----------



## TDT (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2012)

Uniques Beauties :clap: !!!! Great growing !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful flower set!!!! WOW!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 3, 2012)

Pretty crazy looking!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 3, 2012)

That is wildly beautiful!!!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2012)

New one for me, and what a name. I wonder how it is pronounced.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 3, 2012)

That is outstanding!!!


----------



## ran (Nov 4, 2012)

Great success and wonderful species ! 
i love the pahudia Type Bulbos

i have some B.virescens and B. pahudia and they are becoming really unwieldy plants, no flowers in sight though...


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2012)

One of the "squidly" Bulbos.

I love it!!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 4, 2012)

Cool and it has a dutch name


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2012)

Very interesting. thanks for sharing.


----------



## s1214215 (Nov 6, 2012)

To be honest.. I never found the scent of Bulbos that bad unless you put your nose right on the bloom.. I think people exaggerate the strength of the smell.

Good work getting it to bloom.. I hope my plants bloom soon too.

Brett


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> To be honest.. I never found the scent of Bulbos that bad unless you put your nose right on the bloom.. I think people exaggerate the strength of the smell.
> 
> Good work getting it to bloom.. I hope my plants bloom soon too.
> 
> Brett



Some people have a stronger sense of smell than do others. It also depends on the bulbo.


----------



## fbrem (Nov 7, 2012)

awesome blooms. It makes me even more eager to see my virescens bloom. Any think different this year other than the size and number of growths that may have helped this beauty to bloom?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2012)

Great flower.

Chuck


----------



## Ditto (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah - it should be grown in rather bright light- somewhat inbetween Catlleya Vanda exposure



fbrem said:


> awesome blooms. It makes me even more eager to see my virescens bloom. Any think different this year other than the size and number of growths that may have helped this beauty to bloom?


----------

